# Opening Day



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Me, Carl, Troy, and Walt went out spearfishing this morning and this is what we brought in. Walt was out bubble watcher(and did a great job) and put two in the boat the rest of the red snapper were shot. We also managed to pick up a few bugs while we were down. Troy killed the biggest snapper, I think it was 16 lbs and caught the most lobster. :thumbup: And we still haven't heard the last of it!!!:bangin:

What a great day to dive, fish, and hangout with your buddies!


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Mmmmm bugs:thumbup:


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Lotta nice head shots there. Very impressive. Good bunch of fish. Congratulations.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job my friend!! How was the viz today? CONGRATS on some fine snaps!!


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

VIS was not that great 20-30 feet at best.


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent haul of snapper...and lobster too...you da man!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

nice haul there. we managed a few shovel nose also. now, how do you prepare them for the table? i cleaned them just like a spiney but have never eaten them. any suggestions?


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I just grilled mine. I cut the thick part off the back of the tail and keep basting them with butter...it will change your life.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

test


----------



## tarzan (Jul 31, 2008)

I did mine like Cajun Spearit, but inverted. Cut them down the center (leg side) grilled them on their back. Awesome dive guys!!


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice haul. How deep do you have to go to get into the lobster? I've been out several times and never seen one.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

We were between 100-112' for that dive.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool thank you. How far off do you have to go to get that deep? I'm usually around 80-85 when I dive


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

we take about a 30 mile ride to get to our hole, but you dont have to ride that far to get to 100'. 10 miles out will put you in 100 feet of water easy.


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

WOW !!!! How did you get the Lodster ????? Wow !!! Great day for you all !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

good size reds.


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

WOW !!!!! Great Day !!! How did you get the Lobster ???? WOW !!!!


----------



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Anyone want to kill some fish tomorrow?


----------

